# Homemade Snapea crisps?



## April Dawn (Oct 31, 2009)

Hello all!

My one year old LOVES those baked snapea crisps, but they're kind of pricey! Does anyone know how to make a homemade version? TIA!


----------



## Magelet (Nov 16, 2008)

the puffed crunchy things? I don't think they can be made at home, though if they can, I'd love it.


----------



## Chicky2 (May 29, 2002)

I don't know, but I can tell you I buy them by the case on Amazon for cheaper than I can get them at a grocery store. Besides, here in my tiny town, they don't even have them! I would have to get my dh to get them while he's in the metroplex.


----------



## sunnybear (Nov 18, 2004)

OMG, I would love to make these at home. They're so addictive.


----------



## Astrea (Jul 25, 2007)

I would love to be able to make these at home too







but like the PP said, I doubt it's possible. I think they're like rice crackers--not something you can really reproduce with home equipment and techniques.

I'd love to be proved wrong, though!


----------



## Chicky2 (May 29, 2002)

I'd be willing to give it a go in my dehydrator....Just gotta get some sugar snap peas. Let's see....let's talk texture and ingredients...anyone have a bag handy? I think I remember reading they had corn, peas, (and oil maybe, but maybe that's corn oil?) and salt in the ingredients...I'm thinking toss w/ oil and roll in cornmeal and dehydrate. Or something more fine like masarepa? Wait, they are baked, I think, so maybe dehydrate on a higher temp, or even in my solar one (I'm in Texas and it's going to be 106 w/the heat index tomorrow so it'll easily get to 185*F or so).


----------



## Chicky2 (May 29, 2002)

BTW, really what can't be made at home? I can make chips and cheese crackers so why not snap pea crispies?

Wait, are they extruded like cheese puffs?


----------



## Astrea (Jul 25, 2007)

Looking at the ones currently sitting in front of me right now I'm going to gues that yes, they're extracted (or something like that). Pretty sure they're not actual whole peas. The texture and the unnaturally uniform shape and size give it away.


----------



## LauraN (May 18, 2004)

Ooh, I would love to be able to make these at home! Here's a description from the product's website, maybe that'll help?

http://www.snacksalad.com/products.html

They claim that they're "sundried peas" so maybe the dehydrator would work well?

I can't tell if they're extruded, although the description calls them "snow pea-shaped crisps" so maybe they are? But maybe the dehydrator will get it close enough? If so, then that's the best excuse for me to buy one









Oh, btw, here are the ingredients:

GREEN PEAS, CORN OIL, RICE, SALT, CALCIUM CARBONATE, ASCORBIC ACID (VITAMIN C).


----------



## Sayward (Nov 16, 2009)

They're definitely extruded, no question. They're basically a green cheeto.


----------



## April Dawn (Oct 31, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sayward* 
They're definitely extruded, no question. They're basically a green cheeto.

Ew. Maybe I should stop feeding them to my son? I thought they were healthy because, hey, the top ingredient is green peas! But a green cheeto doesn't sound like such a healthy food after all...


----------



## Astrea (Jul 25, 2007)

I'd say they're definitely _far_ healthier than Cheetos--just compare the ingredient lists--but I wouldn't exactly call them "health food", personally. They're no worse (probably better) than most crackers and that kind of thing, and better than chips for a salty snack food. I have no problem eating them on occasion. If only they weren't almost $4 per bag!


----------



## Biscuits & Gravy (Jul 17, 2008)

$4 a bag?? Holy moly. I buy them at Trader Joes for $1.99 I think. Same at Earth Fare. We go through tons of them here, but they are definitely not health food. So addictive though. I have to make them a special treat because we can plow through a bag in one sitting.


----------



## Astrea (Jul 25, 2007)

$1.99, eh? Hmm, maybe I'll snag a bunch when I get down to the US next month (I'm in Canada). I already plan to hit Trader Joe's to stock up on 2 buck (3 buck now?) Chuck and Annie's Goddess Dressing, which is no longer available here for some extremely sad and unknown reason. A bottle of Chuck and a bag of Snapea Crisps sounds like a good camping snack to me


----------



## Magelet (Nov 16, 2008)

I don't eat them anymore because I'm pretty sure they are extruded. Which is also why I was hopeful if I could make them at home. Cause you know, they're awesome, and if I can make them at home they're not extruded.


----------



## Astrea (Jul 25, 2007)

Is there something particularly bad about extruding something? I don't know anything about it--I just assumed it was a mechanical process, kind of like squeezing icing from a tube but on a grand scale









It would be so awesome to figure out how to make them at home--anyone going to try it?


----------



## Magelet (Nov 16, 2008)

For extruded foods (primarily grain, but since there is rice in these guys, I presume it's pea/rice,) the grains and ingredients are made into a slurry, forced under high pressure and temperature through a small hole and into shapes. I presume the peas are then baked. the pressure and temperature destroy the vitamins (possibly even synthetic vitamins added in), damage the proteins, and possibly create toxins out of the proteins. (There aren't enough studies done on this, nor any published studies, to confirm. Since all cold breakfast cereals except granola are extruded, understandably, there is no money to study it or publish a study.)


----------



## Astrea (Jul 25, 2007)

Mmm--tasty!







So, definitely NOT the health food the company clearly wants us to think they are. I'm still happy to have 'em as an occasional treat, though







So addictive...


----------



## dianafoot (Oct 15, 2013)

Much to my disappointment, Snapea Crisps seem to be some kind of like pea-shaped crackers made with rice flour and pea flour. As such, they are probably not too bad for you, just not really whole puffed peas like I thought. I have pea flour and I might try some experiments with it. My grandkids are crazy about them.


----------



## aprilisla (Feb 26, 2014)

try Costco I pay $11 a box that has 36 pouches in it. I love them


----------



## 7Holly (Mar 6, 2015)

I saw that there's a recent reply to this rather old thread, so I'll go ahead and tack one more on. I, too, am disappointed to find out that this is heavily processed food. I have been enjoying these like... well, crack.

Here is an article about wether they're healthy of not:
http://healthyeatingrocks.com/2013/06/11/update-on-snapea-crisps-are-they-healthy-yet/

Edit: Oops, a year ago isn't recent at all. These crisps are still all the rage, so maybe you'll enjoy the article nonetheless.


----------

